# Audio Switcher/Router???



## mfenske (Feb 7, 2006)

Does anyone know of a device that will let me take a single audio source (in this case it would be a microphone) and choose which one of 10 (yeah I need 10) different inputs I would like to speak to?


----------



## bmaupin (Feb 22, 2006)

No, but here is something interesting - and only $20.

http://www.mcminone.com/product.asp?product_id=PH61150&catalog_name=MCMProducts


----------



## mfenske (Feb 7, 2006)

I find myself wondering if I describe this well enough. Here is how I'd be using it: I need to monitor the audio of 10 different classrooms (seperate issue that's already figured out). In the event that there is a problem I'd need to be able to select the room that's having a problem and talk to them.


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

What's your budget? We have done something like this for our clients before. 

Do the classrooms have an AV system in them already that you can tap into? What are the distances to the rooms?


Justin


----------

